

Ask HN: Can you recommend an HTML5 product configurator? - elchief

Looking for a product configurator / customizer for an e-commerce store for custom skateboards.<p>Not as fancy as Nike ID http://nikeid.nike.com, but a similar idea.<p>Is there a product or company that specializes in visual HTML5 builders?<p>Thanks!
======
skram
Like an interactive wizard to customize products/orders such as size, color,
shipping speed, etc.?

~~~
elchief
Yes, where the user can pick the shape of the board, graphics/color, wheel
colors, etc.

Thanks

~~~
skram
As a developer-type, I'd pick an ecommerce solution like Shopify.com which has
plugins like this one (<http://apps.shopify.com/product-customizer>) which you
could either pay for or recreate yourself. I think most ecommerce sites will
have something similar, it just depends on your other requirements.

As for something standalone, I havent seen anything like it but it shouldnt be
hard with some Javascript and backend code that filters and does image
manipulation using libraries like imagemagick, etc.

~~~
elchief
The company that did tesla's configurator charges 300k/year. Yowza.

